# What is the 'mileage life' of the average van conversion



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I have seen a Peugoet autosleeper conversion that I like but I think that the milage is quite high, in excess of 110,000. I am just wondering how much life will be left in the engine. Can anybody help?

Also is there anywhere you can get guide prices for a motorhomes generally.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If its has been looked after it should do the same again.

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mileages*

Hi

I am not a mechanic but a diesel engine that has been looked after will march on for donkeys years.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen over 750,000 miles on a working van, and it had had a hard life, it's all down to the frequency and quality of the servicing.

But when I had to buy my own vans, I always felt that if it drove ok and sounded ok then it probably was ok, not foolproof I agree, I bought that 750,000 mile van when it had about 520,000 on it, and it did just fine, and got a good price for it when I got another high mileage van, it's not too expensive to put a used diesel engine in anyway, just get one from another van, but to answer your question, 110k isn't much, mercs have 3 yrs/100k warranty.

I'd be more concerned about the quality of the conversion, as if that's not good it could cost a fortune to make it so, check every single item, and if the seller says they'll fix something, then reply with "give me a call when you have" do NOT leave a deposit, and remember sometimes it's better to just walk away, the worst that can happen is you'll either get a better price or like we did, get away from a rubbish dealer and bought private.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Richard is correct, it all depends on how well it has been looked after.Is there a service history, what signs of wear and tear around the inside and outside, are they excessive.Use your head to look around first and then sit in it and are you more than happy with what you see,if not get up and walk away.But if you are happy with the thought of paying the price agreed then go ahead and plan on putting money aside to possibly pay for repairs and replacement items as it happily cruises on with you at the wheel.
good luck and happy miles.

cabby


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't forget to look underneath at the condition of the chassis. Corrosion could cost a lot more than an engine transplant.
Make sure you get a current and long MOT.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for you input the rust of course is another problem. Would a mobile motorhome maintenance person be the best person to give it a good once over?

How does one go about this?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

roamingsue said:


> Thanks for you input the rust of course is another problem. Would a mobile motorhome maintenance person be the best person to give it a good once over?
> 
> How does one go about this?


Hi, if your in the Midlands PM CLS (Central Leisure Services) a member on here.

Peter


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Motor home life*

The engine, provided it has been serviced regularly will last forever.
I can second Johns Cross, CLS (Mark) is excellent.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Having had diesel vehicles from new for high mileages, the engine is the least of your concerns. The problem will be maintenance/replacement of the running gear - basically anything below floor level that moves, plus expendables and ancilliaries - exhaust, glow plugs, etc etc. Fine if you have time and enjoy DIY. Expensive and inconvenient if not.

Dave


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I do not do DIY. I have tried in the past, even tackling replacing the radiator in my car.....we will draw a veil over that episode.

So anything I have to repair I will need to pay for.... 

Are you saying that anything second hand is going to be a problem... are motorhomes just prone to loads of problems?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Any secondhand vehicle is a risk but if a Motorhome has had careful owners then I see no problem.
You just cant tell, an old vehicle might not have many miles on the clock, as some owners dont travel many miles in a year.
Our P reg Autotrail has given us wonderful service and we have just got back from a 2 month, 4000 mile round trip to Spain and France.
You buy what you can afford and just enjoy the great life it brings.
:lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Roamingsue

Not to put the mockers on, but about DIY and both new and secondhand Motorhomes, you need to be pottering about with them all the time to keep them in tip top condition.

You can leave them but what happens you end up with loads of little niggles.

Don't let this put you off buying as the Motorhome life is great.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi to everyone our van has 250,000 and is on it's second trip to Spain this year,I must admit to being a mechanic so if anything I am always checking everything. I am semi retired so don't do major repairs the van should be good for another 250,000 if serviced proper have your van checked before you purchase and enjoy we are new to motorhoming so did not want to spend to much (£2500) so the most we could lose was (£2500) most parts are cheap on EBAY and there is always advise on Motorhomefacts :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Diesel engine with regular oil and filter changes should be good for 250k and more.
Don't forget everything else has done 100k plus its notjust the engine you need to be concerned about in fact it would be the last thing on my list of concerns.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Reading the replies are you gently trying to tell me that I need to get mechanical if I am going to own a motorhome? 

I really do not want to do mechanical repairs! Keeping the vehicle clean, regulary serviced.... and checking oil levels and tyre pressures.... fine. Mending requiring screwdriver and even worse the sewing needle.... NOPE! 

Electrics I could possibly learn as I have a mathematical brain.

I would prob get the waxoil treatment to protect vehicle against rust. 

Is the deal in reality that you have to learn mechanics to own a motorhome? Be honest please. The thing is that owning a motorhome is for my enjoyment and getting stuck into DIY vehicle maintenance is not something that appeals. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

roamingsue said:


> Is the deal in reality that you have to learn mechanics to own a motorhome? Be honest please. The thing is that owning a motorhome is for my enjoyment and getting stuck into DIY vehicle maintenance is not something that appeals.


Absolutely NOT. You do not need to do anything on your vehicles chassis if you don't want to. Just ensure you get the regular oil and oil filter changes done etc.

Karl


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

gromett said:


> roamingsue said:
> 
> 
> > Is the deal in reality that you have to learn mechanics to own a motorhome? Be honest please. The thing is that owning a motorhome is for my enjoyment and getting stuck into DIY vehicle maintenance is not something that appeals.
> ...


Karls right here. A lot of us like "tinkering" well I do but when it comes to the engine side of things I use a professional (I hope :wink: )
A full service once a year (normally with the mot) should be ok.
True there are other things that can & do go wrong,but tbh there seems more going wrong with new vans than older one's :roll: .
Advise................... get the MH inspected,if it seems ok,your happy with it & its in your price range............................go for it.
Gary


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

who does most people ask to inspect a motorhome? I must admit my first thought is to ask one of the mobile maintenance people if they would look it over. However is there a specific check or body that carries out these inspections?

Thank you everybody for your replies they really are appreciated.


----------

